# Priorities? Sometimes I despair of this country.



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

A massive car bomb has killed 126 Syrian refugees including at least 68 children.

North Korea has test fired another missile and is threatening the nuclear option. Meanwhile China is building up its forces on the border and Trump has an "armada" on the way.

!800 immigrants are being rescued from the Med

and not to mention the Pope's Easter message is out there somewhere.

Yet on dear old Portuguese TV, the One O'clock News leads with football and Benfica.



Seriously?!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

JohnBoy said:


> A massive car bomb has killed 126 Syrian refugees including at least 68 children.
> 
> North Korea has test fired another missile and is threatening the nuclear option. Meanwhile China is building up its forces on the border and Trump has an "armada" on the way.
> 
> ...


To say nothing of what's going on in turkey........... and some of the British media are leading with Prince Harry's battle with depression. lol!


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

You know what Salazar used to say. "I'll give the Portuguese three things to concentrate on and then they won't say anything against the government - Football, Fátima and Fado." Say no more.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> To say nothing of what's going on in turkey........... and some of the British media are leading with Prince Harry's battle with depression. lol!


Hi Maggy. It's good to have you back. Hope the trip went well.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you kind sir. All well here, hope it is with you too.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes thanks. We're good.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

And today the British media are leading with banner headlines about the TV drama Broadchurch whilst hidden halfway down the page is a report that there is or might be grounds to prosecute Bliar as a war criminal. 

You couldn't make it up!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

After Theresa May's announcement this morning, I guess we all know what the UK media will be full of for the next 6 weeks. At least I'll be cut off from it all for two of those weeks. Get the suitcases out!


----------

